# How to calculate % Fiber



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

So I'm going to try to switch Jake from Home Cooked to Raw. I think Raw will be more convienent for me.

BUT . . I want to add his veggies, etc. So I will be starting with Bravo Basic. Jake needs approximately 3% fiber to have good poop.

How do I calculate how much fiber to add to the protein?

For example, Rabbit: 21.8% Protein, 0.1% Fiber, 2.3% Fat, 74.5% Moisture.

So if I wanted to add say oatmeal and peas for fiber . . how much do I add (he would get @ 2lbs of the bravo) to have @ 3% Fiber???? 

Thanks!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How do you know it's 3% fiber?

I feed pumpkin and tripe. Dogs can't process raw vegetables so you would have to cook the peas and oatmeal. What are you gaining by adding grains and veges to his meals?

Also, and I don't know what you are feeding and have never done home cooked, but RAW is really a different animal. I adjust the amounts of MM to RMB if the stool is to dry and chalky. More MM = softer stool.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

You are adding calories while lowering the fat content in the diet. There are nutrients in oatmeal - yes, I know, shocker - and you are adding phytonutrients to the diet with fruits and veggies. There are a lot of dogs that do better with a lower fat diet so feeding carbs can be a good thing.


----------



## mkewish (Sep 2, 2008)

Thank You Elaine! You got it 

Jake has IBS and cannot tolerate fat very well at all.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

So the oatmeal helps the IBS? What if you feed leaner cuts of meat? 

And before anyone gets snarky with me again today...it is JUST a question.

My cat was diagnosed with IBS and once I put him on a RAW diet it was gone. Of course, many things can irritate the bowel and it will all be different for each animal just like people.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> So the oatmeal helps the IBS? What if you feed leaner cuts of meat?


Yes, feeding carbs is what a lot of dogs with IBD have to have. Some of these dogs are so fat intolerant that you have to feed extremely low fat meats, like fish, and then cook and drain off the fat. You should also find out what else they are sensitive too, but fat is a huge problem for these dogs.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

mkewish said:


> How do I calculate how much fiber to add to the protein?
> 
> For example, Rabbit: 21.8% Protein, 0.1% Fiber, 2.3% Fat, 74.5% Moisture.
> 
> ...


Hmm, I can maybe help. . .3% of 32 oz is .96 oz. 32oz rabbit x the amount of fiber listed as 0.1% = .03 oz of fiber; subtract your actual fiber of .03oz from your goal fiber of .96= .93 oz fiber needed to get to 3%.

But if you add in peas or oatmeal you are changing the original 32oz into something larger so you would need to rework the math as you are at that point adding more than just fiber- your adding protein, fat, calories etc. 

You can look up ingredients here,
http://www.nal.usda.gov/fnic/foodcomp/search/

Looking up oatmeal I chose this listing, 'Cereals, oats, regular and quick and instant, unenriched, cooked with water (includes boiling and microwaving), without salt' and I searched by 1 oz. It states that 1 oz contains 0.5g fiber. You need to add .93oz fiber or 26.4g fiber to reach your 3%. So you would feed 52.8 oz oatmeal (26.4/.5) !! 

Wow that's a lot, wonder if my math is right. . .and I am not accounting for the extras other than fiber your adding with the oatmeal. . .

You could just add in fiber with Psyllium husk if fiber was all you were wanting.

The people at yahoo group k9kitchen are great with diets and math and percentages with diets. They have helped me immensely. I would drop by there are research more.

K9Kitchen : dog diets raw cooked allergies disease


----------

